# portsnap



## ravinew1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi all,

I am exploring pfsense. I wan to install Bro IDS instead of Snort.

Tried to execute  portsnap update in pfsense.

But ,First of all,  the following folder "ports" is not there in pfsense.

<code>
  cd /usr/ports 
</code>

Apart from, portsnap command  is not there in /usr/sbin folder also.

I am asking here to know one thing that .

1. if Feebsd is bundled like this without portsnap command, is it possible to install any packages.

2. From net i got this suggestion of execution of following command". But this is also saying  error of timed out. 
<code>
"fetch -o - "ftp://ftp1.us.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/ports/ports.tar.gz" | tar zxf - -C /usr "
</code>

what to do. 


thank you.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 11, 2019)

Well before SirDice comes and gives you smackdown I will give you some advice.
Do not compile ports on your firewall. When you compile software it dramatically slows down your computer.
The last thing I want is my firewall being overloaded compiling stuff.

You need to install packages from the pfSense package repository.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 11, 2019)

Looks like pfSebnse got rid of packages with version 2.2








						GitHub - pfsense/pfsense-packages: pfSense packages repository
					

pfSense packages repository. Contribute to pfsense/pfsense-packages development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Now they use ports:








						GitHub - pfsense/FreeBSD-ports: FreeBSD ports tree with pfSense changes
					

FreeBSD ports tree with pfSense changes. Contribute to pfsense/FreeBSD-ports development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




To me this is troublesome because you don't want compilers on a firewall.
I don't know how they handle that.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 11, 2019)

One last point.
Do you really want to add python and perl to your firewall?








						pfsense/FreeBSD-ports
					

FreeBSD ports tree with pfSense changes. Contribute to pfsense/FreeBSD-ports development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2019)

ravinew1 said:


> I am exploring pfsense.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



Phishfry said:


> Well before @SirDice comes and gives you smackdown I will give you some advice.


Tada! Was that enough time?


----------

